# 125gal planted tank



## christopherhicks (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello I am new to this forum and new to the planted tank. I have been keeping fish for a few years. I have a 125gal planted tank 110gal African Cichlid tank 30gal Convict cichlid tank and a 10gal mystery snail tank. The 125gal planted tank has been set up for 2 weeks the first week I put a few plants and yesterday I put in the rest of the plants and the fish in it. I have a Rena XP3 filter the standard light strip that came with the tank flourite and sand substrate not sure on what all of the plants are but the fish are mollies groumies guppies neon tetras glow light tetras ottos african dwarf frogs hatchet fish and maybe a few other there are about 30 of them the tank is 72x18x24. It also has a small CO2 system on it.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

Use the APC plantfinder to identify your plants. Some of those are terrarium/house plants and will not survive submerged, better to remove them sooner than later. 


I also have a 125 planted. One day there were a lot of plants, spaced apart. Because the tank is so large, it seemed like it would never fill in, and then bam! Its full and every plant is fighting for light and space lol. Good luck with your tank.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

I have to agree- I only see maybe 3 species in there that are truly aquatic plants; the bamboo and varigated (hostas?) definitely need to go (get that algae on the bamboo gone asap! lol). Plant them in a shady spot outside or put em in pots and keep em as houseplants- but not in that tank!

I'm not the best with plant Id's but I suspect the bulb and peace lilies should probably go, too... Some of those plants are ok to grow emersed (as in just their roots in the water) but not submerged.

Otherwise I do like the way you set up the layout (sorry we're massacre-ing it! lol)


----------



## christopherhicks (Feb 11, 2008)

That is what I am here for is advice
The bamboo has been in one tank or another for about a year now no problems. My mother is the one that started me on that she has had one in her tank for longer then that and the have been growing great. I cant agree or disagree with you on weather they should be in there or not but in my experience they do fine under water. I know that I have alot of improvements to make and your advice will be very helpful thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You do have a few non-aquatic plants in there, the fern & the green/white plant are two of them. Here is a good link for id'ing those types of plants... http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=11


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

christopherhicks said:


> That is what I am here for is advice
> The bamboo has been in one tank or another for about a year now no problems. My mother is the one that started me on that she has had one in her tank for longer then that and the have been growing great. I cant agree or disagree with you on weather they should be in there or not but in my experience they do fine under water. I know that I have alot of improvements to make and your advice will be very helpful thanks


The main reason I'm recommending the bamboo go is because of the algae on it- one of the issues every person keeping live plants in their tanks has to deal with is how to keep algae under control.

Bamboo is very hardy and so may be able to grow underwater for periods of time, but that bamboo will be much happier with just its roots wet and leaves in the air.

I'm seeing you on both forums- keep getting those 2nd opinions LOL


----------



## christopherhicks (Feb 11, 2008)

I put the tank in front of the window and they are going crazy a few of them are sticking out of the tank


----------

